# [SOLVED] Ajuste relógio para Horário de verão

## helderfsl

Utilizo o Gentoo em meu notebook. Tô usando o kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r6. Como faço para ajustar o horário do notebook para o horário de verão. O horário atual está 1 h atrasado em relação ao horário de Brasilia.

Segue meu arquivo /etc/conf.d/clock. Eu estava usando GMT e hora local, mas removi o windows e portanto passei a UTC.

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="UTC"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE=""

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

Last edited by helderfsl on Sun Nov 01, 2009 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cassiol

ola,

edite /etc/conf.d/clock e altere a linha a baixo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TIMEZONE="America/Sao_Paulo"
> 
> 

 

depois 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo sys-libs/timezone-data >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> emerge sys-libs/timezone-data
> ...

 

e sincronize a hora

caso openntp

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/ntpd restart
> 
> 

 

caso ntp

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart
> 
> 

 

qualquer dúvida, posta novamente

----------

## helderfsl

Grato pela ajuda. funcionou.

Alterei meu conf.d/clock e atualizei a hora.

----------

